# Camping At War Woman Campground near Clayton, GA



## ccbiggz

Has anyone ever been camping at War Woman Campground near Clayton, GA? What's it like there; facilities, close to places to fish, etc. Any information would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## dawg2

Your thread title is pretty funny


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

dawg2 said:


> Your thread title is pretty funny



made me click..


----------



## ccbiggz

Oops. Got a little fumble fingered on the keyboard. If there was a Warm Woman campground it would probably tell me everything I need to know about camping there.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

See other similar threads on this page / Chatooga River


----------



## Bob Shaw

Maybe I'm missing somethng, but, I didn't think there was a developed War Woman campground. From what I knew, you could boondock camp in the War Woman WMA, but there were no improved camping spaces or facilities. Maybe things have changed since the last time I was up there.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker

Yeah there's not any I know of either. Further west down WW rd is Overflow Creek rd and there's numerous campsites along that road along the creek. Trout fishin' in that creek too.


----------



## antique41

I work in that area and as Cornelia Hiker said, there are no developed campsites along Warwoman Rd.  There is one travel trailer park on the way to the Willis Knob horse trails that a lot of the horse people use, and there are many primitive sites along Sarah's Creek, Hale Ridge Road and Overflow creek all of which branch off Warwoman.


----------



## Foxhunter

It's God's country


----------



## Doug B.

There is a Warwoman Campground about five miles down Warwoman Road. It is set up mostly for horse people, is out in a mostly open field with no shade, and is probably not where anyone would like to take their family....just in case anyone was mislead into thinking there wasn't one.


----------



## ccbiggz

*Camping this past weekend*

We wound up camping off Earl's Ford Road this past weekend. We found an isolated spot right by the creek. It rained off and on Friday and Saturday, but Sunday sometime around 2 AM the bottom fell out. The river probably rose 10-12 feet in a matter of hours. It blocked the road in both directions leaving where we were camped. By about 3 that afternoon it had fell enough that a vehicle could get out. We were concerned the road had been washed out so I walked through where we were going to drive. The water wasn't moving it had just backed up into the road. We assumed it would go down about as quickly as it rose but weren't sure, we were already taking stock of water and food and would have been fine for several days. Quite an adventure and one we'll talk about every time we go camping from now on I'm sure.


----------



## contender*

Glad things turned out OK, That could have been bad.


----------



## Chris S.

If you decide to go again ,you can drive across the creek  and there is a campsite setting in the creek split,really nice..................that was back in early 2000 but I'm sure it is still there to utilize.We turned onto a dirtroad just past the firestation and followed the road to the creek.


----------



## VisionCasting

Camped there plenty - only primitive though.  Fair fishing near the fishing hold where the 3 streams converge.  Great camping area back there too.  It's a few mile pack in though.


----------



## cjvan

A group of friends have gone up there every spring to camp on the river and float fish sections II or II.  Always a great time.  The horse camp folks get a little roudy, and the Georgia side of the river has some more established sites but still primitive camping.  Love that area though.


----------

